# Seat covers u recommend for Prius c one?



## NotMe (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi uber people, 
Need good advice on how to protect my next uber mobile. I used to have Subaru with leather seats. Now when that vehicle is retired I have 2018 Prius c one. I hate to spend $200+ on custom seat covers and wondering if some one solve similar problems already and can recommend good solution.
Thanks!


----------



## mlenk (Sep 10, 2017)

If you find a solution let me know. I just got a 2018 prius two that has moonstone gray interior planning to just throw on cheap seat covers whenever i do uber. So far though there hasnt been anything that cheap yet that ive found.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

Download the app geek..
Search seat cover for car..
I got a nice PU leather seat cover..
Its a universal fit..
Whyd on geek?
Its from China.. cheaper than alixpress or amazon..
Same shipping time. Expect 3 week to 2 months. Depends kn your location.
I got mine in 2 week.

I got this one.. not perfect fit but close.. like 8/10 close


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

You can find seat covers under $100 here
http://www.fhgroupauto.com/


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

CoverKing Neoprene from costco, have to order online but I had them in my old Prius C. Generic covers will slide around and not offer very good protection, but these are custom fit for every make model and year so you have 100% coverage. Mine took a few body fluid spills and still looked flawless after thousands of trips and many more thousands of booties.


----------

